# Incomplete evacuation / sticky stools ...need new ideas!



## 23158

Hello all -- Despite many experiments, I have been unable to resolve my issue: long semi-thin sticky stools that only come out about 95% of the way, and the remaining 5% causes severe irritation. I jump in the shower, spray that area down with a hand-held shower head on the powerful thin stream setting until a little water gets in there, then hop on the toilet and the rest comes out very easily -- usually 1-2 very thing pieces. Then I go on with my day. Obviously, this is no way to go through life -- I can't just shower in the middle of the day every day, not to mention issues when traveling and not having a hand-held shower head. Now, this is definitely not diarrhea -- the stools are formed. They're just soft/sticky and sometimes on the thin side. Kind of like constipation, but I have 1-2 BM's per day and can get it all out with the use of the shower head. This happens pretty much every day, and I notice than when I have a BM in the morning or early afternoon, it happens every time. If I somehow (uncomfortably) manage to hold it until the late afternoon, it's not as bad. If I have a BM before I go to bed, it almost never happens (the incompleteness). Also, when I go in the morning, sometimes I have to go a second time even an hour later and the second BM is still fairly large.Overall, it feels like things are going through my system / coming out too fast...plus they're sticky so they're not coming out completely. Back when I was "normal" 5+ years ago, I would go once a day and it was almost always in the early afternoon. But now I have this urgency shortly after awakening in the morning, and it feels like it's coming out too fast, etc. Help!Things I have tried and their results:--Culturelle/iFlora/Florastor: no noticeable difference--Benefiber/metamucil/citrucel: gave me diarrhea, slow motion diarrhea, abdominal pain, more frequent trips to the bathroom most of which were quite uncomfortable--Caltrate: no noticeable difference--Colonoscopy/endoscopy: nothing out of the ordinary was found...did biopsies on stomach and small intestine--Lactose intolerance test: not lactose intolerant--Blood test for celiac disease: don't have it--Stool sample test: not sure what they tested for, but didn't find anything--Clidinium: on it currently, no difference whatsoeverMy GI doctor seems to be out of ideas, since it's not really diarrhea or constipation. Anyone have any ideas of things I can/should try to get my system back to normal? I'm thinking of trying colon hydrotherapy -- anyone done that? Also, I'm thinking maybe it's a fiber issue, but maybe I haven't been doing the right things with fiber? I have a banana with breakfast every day. Maybe I need to eat fiber at different times of day? Also, a helpful fellow forum member mentioned I should try Provex and the fiber from Melaeuca...any thoughts on that? Thanks for any thoughts and advice!!Peter


----------



## overitnow

Hi Peter,I sent you a PM with some eBay listings.Mark


----------



## 23158

Yes, thank you, I will check those out. Just curious if any of the other forum members have additional ideas of things I can try.Thanks,Peter


----------



## Rowe2

Hello and welcome to the site!! I thought I'd typed this message for an instant.







I've been on this board for a good while, and never seen anyone else say they did the shower spray thingy until you!Is this not the pits? My husband calls it a peanut butter bowel movement..LOL..that's what it feels like because I can't wipe enough to get all clean. I jump in the shower, and like you, I have to spray to get the rest out. It is not always like this, but I hate the days it is.I'm not sure what the colon thing is your talking about, but I'd like to know more. I sure wish we oould come up with an answer..







I'll be waiting and watching with you!Again, welcome!!Mark..I'm going to order the product you use when I can. Being unemployed for a year is the pits, too, when it come to needing extra money to spend on myself.


----------



## bones20

I have the same problem. could you please PM the suggestion too?thanks


----------



## 23158

Glad/sorry to hear that there are others out there with the same issue. Anyone have ideas on things we can try?


----------



## pioneergal

Hi! I'm having the same sticky problem! Could you please send )Private Message) me the info on the product available on eBay, too? Thanks!


----------



## overitnow

pioneergal said:


> Hi! I'm having the same sticky problem! Could you please send )Private Message) me the info on the product available on eBay, too? Thanks!


It is sent.Mark


----------



## SpAsMaN*

Already 1000+ views...wow...


----------



## overitnow

SpAsMaN* said:


> Already 1000+ views...wow...


I cannot believe that I am the only one of those thousand who has found a way to eliminate these problems. Surely there must be other things besides the two products I use...Mark


----------



## smil

There is avery easy solution for this, baby fresh wipes. Does the trick every time


----------



## overitnow

I also developed some useful clean-up practices, which involved a lot more than just wipes, although they are useful and a box still sits on my toilet. For me, the point of this was to eliminate the problem. Mark


----------



## lovesnuno

Could you also PM me about what you are purchasing on ebay? I went from IBS D to IBS C and now have this problem. I really need some help!thank you


----------



## LVMFT01

Found this forum searching for answers to my imcomplete evacuation symptoms. First, It's nice to know that I am not the only person who uses the hand held shower head routine. Sometimes I'm amazed at all the stuff remaining in my colon. Have been searching and searching on the net and there just doesn't seem to be much info about this problem. I did find one site that had some useful information:http://www.medterms.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=5564From all that I have read, it appears that there is no one single answer to this issue. Wish there were, sometimes, it is a royal pain in the A**! (forgive the pun)Thanks to all of you for having the courage to discuss this issue openly.


----------



## 20840

Hi Peter,How have your expirements gone? Did you find something that works?I'm in the *exact* situation as you (for several years...). I gave up for a while and am once again re-visiting the issue looking for a solution.Trying Calcium again, didn't seem to work last time but giving it another shot.2 things you can try:Slippery ElmGround Flaxseed/linseed (not the oil)These 2 seem to coat the stools so they exit smoothly (great visual). I'm going to try each of them in combination with Calcium and immodium.


----------



## DJ35

This sounds just like me. My family are sick of my compaints I'm sure. Anti-spasm drugs (colifac) helped with pain. Definately avoid too much fibre, also made my problem worse. I must admitt I have tried every known remedy, but my neighbor introduced me to Dandilion Tea. Not the leaves, a freeze dried looking coffee tasting drink. Downside for me its a little too sweet. Within a week of drinking 2-3 cups a day with a little milk I have hard ones again and clean 1st wipe. I have since read the benfits online and cannot believe someone hadn't told me about this sooner. Good LuckDonna


----------



## pdean11

Hi Mark,I am wondering if you would be so kind as to send me the info on the product you said has worked for you that you purchased on ebay?Thanks,PJ


----------



## chenke

Hummm, seems to have lost my post. Anyway, Mark I'd be grateful if you could also PM me with what you found on ebay. Thanks again!Cindy


----------



## overitnow

Cindy and PJ, I have sent you both a PM.Cheers,Mark


----------



## havingissues

I've been having the same issues for over a year now and am interested in what you have found. Would you please PM me with what you found.Thanks


----------



## inusrat

Hi,I have the same problem for last 4 years. I only few times a year have hard normal stools. My doc said I am fine nothing wrong. Can you please share your remidies with me too. You sent private messages to each others hard for others to know !!


----------



## Kathleen M.

Here is the link to the company webpage for the stuff Mark uses.http://www.melaleuca.com/ps/index.cfm?f=ps...amp;sCatId=2154It is OK with this website that he state the name openly, he just can't post a link to a page where he directly makes money from selling it.Any remedy that tends to reduce diarrhea should reduce the hard to wipe problems with the stool as it is a consistency issue. So you might also want to check out the thread with the Calcium Information that is pinned in the diarrhea section, as well as the probiotic section and any of the threads on fiber. Hopefully one of those will do you some good.


----------



## overitnow

The fiber powder can usually be found on eBay. (The best value is the tin of powder, rather than the packages.)Mark


----------



## oculus

Man o ManI have been having the same problems for years. All checks suggest nothing wrong. These sticky stools just get stuck and cause irritation. Could you please PM the product or if there are any other cures/managment for this. Please pipe in. Is this a problem of IBS? Anyone know why this happens?Thanks.


----------



## inusrat

Hi,I have tried probiotic, also fiber, I think called mucllin (powder). I have also tried Calcium Carbonate.Nothing made any difference. Not sure what can make these stools hard. I noticed when I have hard stools, I also feel hungry and have good appetite ..


----------



## Kathleen M.

Well if natural/lifestyle approaches won't help (and you really need to change this as it is annoying rather than dangerous) you could move on to something OTC like Imodium or see if the doctor will give you a prescription for Questran or Lomotil (control diarrhea, Questran is a bile binding agent that is constipating, Lomotil is a prescription drug similar to Imodium), an antispasmodic (that tend to be a bit constipating) or a tricyclic antidepressant (especially if you want to control pain as well)


----------



## cmalt20

Hi Mark, I'd be keen to see the remedy you found too, could you be kind enough to send me the info please?Also, I'm brand new to this and so was wondering why or when to use a private message - looks like lots of people want this info so would an 'open' reply be helpful? Just wondering - I'm still on my 'L' plates with this cheersJack


----------



## AnotherOzzie

Golly gee. Sorry I can't help anyone with your problems just at the moment. The reason I am replying to your post is that I am so relieved that someone else has the same problem as me. Yes, I know all about the hand held shower thing







I also must be the only person in the world that uses so much toilet paper. AND I have experienced the thin stools. LOL You name it ... I have stools in all shapes and sizes. My doc probably thinks I am crazy. This is so embarrassing to have to admit all this.I was diagnosed with IBS 3 years ago and recently I was diagnosed with GERD. LOL Then more recently I was told I had a sliding hernia. Well, the list goes on. I have to see doc in February about my Thyroid gland. A test showed that it was enlarged with a nodule or two.







I am thinking maybe the Thyroid is causing some of these problems.I will keep in touch.Hope you all have a Happy New Year. RegardsAnotherOzziie


----------



## overitnow

The link which Kathleen provided is to the flavonoid supplement that has stopped my D. The fiber powder, Fiberwise, by the same manufacturer, is what I have used to adjust the density/stickiness of my stools. (If you plow around on that site you will find it.) In another discussion about some results I have had from using the low fat Weight Watchers' diet--essentially, my traditionally soft, one piece stools, became quite gnarley and much harder to pass, often not emerging until bedtime--Kathleen suggested that this could be explained by the link between the fat in our diets and the amount of bile produced and not reabsorbed: kind of a fat-fiber continuum (more fat needs more fiber to absorb it, less fat less fiber, not enough fat, fiber for motility).http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=95836What I have found is that the fiber powder includes a number of herbals and prebiotics and it definitely works better in me than the same amount of psyllium from Bran Buds. To be even clearer, it works while the Bran Buds don't. If stickiness and the inability to completely clean up is your problem, this may well help; but if you are still having D, then I can't imagine that it would stop it in the absence of other treatments. Finally, while some people have had success in controlling their D with large amounts of fiber alone, this just seems a variation of the Caltrate/Questran kind of absorption. If you have lost your gall bladder and the additional bile is causing you grief, that would indicate absorption, along with a lower fat diet, would be the one best approach. If you still have a functioning gb and D, then it would make most sense to me to only use absorption as a treatment while you find something that will actually eliminate the problem.Mark


----------



## AnotherOzzie

Hi MarkMany thanks for that info. I really appreciate that.FranAnotherOzzie


----------



## inusrat

Hi,I noticed people using letter 'D', not sure what they refering to?thanks


----------



## Kathleen M.

D is short for diarrhea or diarrhea predominate IBSC is for constipation or constipation predominate IBSA is for alternating between the twoYou sometimes see B for bloating and P for pain, but not as often.


----------



## inusrat

Hi,I was told we get sticky stools because mucosa does not absrob enough water. Is it true.? I wonder if once mucosa is messed up, is there a way to fix the mucosa? My digestive system was perfect 4 years back. Then one day I got little wierd paste like, pencil like stools, completely lost my appetite and it continued for 10 days, then things gradually improved but never recovred to the same level. Doc says nothing is wrong , all test came fine.I saw this product online called "Support Mucosa", not sure if anyone has tried it. I am little scared to try these kind a products .... don't know if they cause more problem then fixing ithttp://www.biomatrixone.com/support_mucosa.html


----------



## AnotherOzzie

Hi KathleenThanks from me too. I wasn't sure what D. C, or A meant either.







Really appreciate your help on that.Fran


----------



## Sheila D

Hi Peter, did you try colon cleansing? I have a feeling it might help. Would appreciate your input I would like to give it a go.Sheila


----------



## stlrunner

Hi. Your symptoms are the exact mirror image of mine. And my name is also Peter. Have you received any ideas? If so, have any helped?


----------



## distressed

try colofac....thin stool could be from the smooth muscle tightening up


----------



## Javier

Reading your story was encouraging, Mark, and these posts are helpful! But I'm still confused and would appreciate some advice. My doctor recommended Citracel, and that helped tremendously with the D, but now I have the thin, soft, sticky stool. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## overitnow

Only from my experience, I would say try adding the flavonoids and see if that helps. Combining things is all good, especially if they help with other health challenges at the same time. Out of curiosity, how much fiber are you taking with the Citrucel? I eat a fairly fiberous diet as we tend towards less meat all the time, and the powder adds another 12 grams. Given research on heart disease and fiber, keeping your intake near 25 grams a day is a good thing on it's own, so we can usually add a little more and that might help your stools, as well. Mark


----------



## Javier

That's a good point about the fiber. I think one dose of Citrucel provides 2 grams. I will see if increasing my intake helps. Thanks.


----------



## perretts

Hi Mark,Please let me know what is available on ebay for this problem, which I also have. You may send me a PMSherry


----------



## overitnow

Sherry,It's been sent.Mark


----------



## 14817

Hi Mark -Can you send the info my way as well.Thank you.Glenj


----------



## Stoat

I don't believe it!... I'm not alone with this, there was me thinking I invented this use for the shower head...I too would be interested to hear of this ebay solution?... I would also like to know if anyone else who has this strange condition also has a dull ache near your appendix?Thanks


----------



## overitnow

Just to make sure we are all on the same page, here, I come from the D(ark) side of IBS. It is a fiber mixture (10 grams soluble, 2 grams insoluble) with a number of herbals, pre and probiotics, all in small quantities. It is not a miracle; but it added enough body to my stools that they wouldn't break off with part remaining behind. It has been the one thing I have found to add surface features to those one piece tubular stools. (God, how obsessive! I mean, who but us looks at this stuff so closely?) I know it helps with C problems, as well (my wife has used it for that); but I don't know if it would help with IE with C. However, the only way to find out is just to buy a tin and try it for a month.I will send both of you a PM tomorrow with a link to someone who sells it on eBay.Cheers,Mark


----------



## robbiemac57

Hi,Have you tried an elimination diet to check if you are intolerant to salycilates, amines or glutamates as these can all cause 'sticky poo'. This website has some useful info on food intolerance (it was initiated with children's intolerances in mind but the same principals apply to adults)http://www.fedupwithfoodadditives.info/


----------



## Stoat

Thanks both for those, I am in the process of eliminating various foods to see what effect it is happening, as yet there doesn't seem to be a pattern, although i'm not sure how long to eliminate for to see an effect. Since nobody else mentioned an ache, i'm guessing this means these two things are not related.Thanks.


----------



## morethanirritated

hi Marksorry for joining this topic so late but would really appreciate some info on the products available as i too have these symptoms. any suggestions really welcome.as an aside, i'd read that a course of blue-green algae tablets can help alleviate sticky stools, and have tried taking them for a while. if anything my symptoms have worsened in recent times -- any idea if the tablets could be having a negative effect?any help much appreciated. steve


----------



## daybyday

Hi! I (believe I) have IBS-B&c (bloating & constipation) my symptoms are not so much "poop" related but everything before I poop related. I feel sick in the last stages of digestion, when I am 10-20 minutes from going to the bathroom I get ill, hot, flushed, sometimes dizzy, very nauseous, etc., and it is typically mostly relieved when I go to the bathroom. I think for a year or so I had constant sick feelings, but mostly because I was backed up and I was literally digesting all day. I could feel it all day and felt a lot of nausea & loss of appetite, probably have lost 10 pounds as well.PUMPKIN SEEDS have been helping me so much these past 2 weeks, I wrote a post over a week ago about how I was going to try and eat a serving every day/night, right now I roast a pan after dinner and eat them before bed, about a cup or so, and I have been feeling healthier in the past week than I have felt all year.I feel like my bm's are more healthy, normal, and like I am really cleaning myself out. I feel SO MUCH more energy through the day, and I feel like foods that used to really bother me (dairy, coffee/tea, etc) are not bothering me as much (or not at all).hope this helps, this is my recipe/routine:Turn the oven on to 375 or soPut about 1-2 cups of plain "raw" pumpkin seeds in a bowl, drizzle with olive oil & mix up real wellSprinkle with seasalt, pepper, any other seasonings you like (we do cajun a lot)Spread flat on a baking sheet and cook for 15 minutes or soTake them out, see if they are to your liking, if they are not crunchy put them in longer.(sometimes I actually put them all back into the bowl, re-oil them and cook a second time).They should be a golden color and crunchy.Eat them while they are warm! They crackle in the bowl for like, a half hour. And pack them as a snack for work the next day too!YUM! SO MUCH BETTER THAN POPCORN!hope this helps! Let me know if anyone else tries it & has good results!best-becky


----------



## postmortem

does anybody feel when they have a bm, it feels "complete" while they're ON the toilet, but once you get up... you feel like there's #### pressing down on their perineum area? and eventually.. that "####" that's lodged there goes back up somewhere and you don't really feel it in your rectum any more but your belly is still in constant discomfort from all the backed up ###### that goes right back up to the colon? thanks.i feel so sick all the time and with everything else going on... everything seems to be a chore.


----------



## cherrypie09

Hi. Yes i can relate to that, its a horrible feeling, you do not know if you dare go out and you will need the loo or what to do.


----------



## workinghard

I had this happen when I had lots of soluble fiber and not much insoluble fiber. Insoluble fiber adds bulk and firms up stool I read. I had this issue for a while, and when I started eating more vegetables and corn grits with breakfast and it went away (i'm sure whole wheat would help too, i just personally can't tolerate it).


----------



## HelpPLz

Hi Mark,I am interested in learning about the product you mentioned at ebay which helped you in getting relief from this problem.Please send me the link for it too my email address is [email protected] for all the help


----------



## MARTY2

Please send me a PM with information about this "eBay solution." I've gone so far as making the landlord give new a new toilet!


----------



## 23158

Hey everyone - It has been a while since I started this thread. Just a quick update - I have had some success with the "Align" probiotic. I know it's mass-marketed, and usually stuff that is mass-marketed is not very good, but I believe this is an exception. If you're having a problem with Incomplete Evacuation, give it a shot. The website is www.aligngi.com and no I don't work for them!Good luck,Peter


----------



## BillyGreenJeans

Gonna bump this thread up.Have had problems with sticky stool/IBS and it was taking over my life. Thanks to this thread, and mark (overitnow), I am finally getting on the right track to living a normal life.And it came at the expense of buying only two things: I ordered a tin of the peach fiber drink Mark refers to, and AlignGI Probiotic (and have been on them for 9 days now) and also a couple of dietary changes. Cut out coffee, red meat, and limited my dairy intake.The fiber drink is great. The one he refers to not only has psyllium husk for soluble fiber, but also other antioxidants and vitamins/minerals to maintain a healthy GI, and also a small dose of probiotic (not the one thats in align, which is bifidus, this one contains lactobacillus). I would strongly recommend buying it on Ebay (which is how I bought it and what he suggests). He is not a marketer for the distributor, he is not getting a "cut" off this, he is simply trying to help people. This fiber drink is the real deal, and has many ingredients.My gas has been 80% better, and sticky stools are finally improving. I still get the occasional sticky stool every couple of days, but ive only been on them both for 9 days, so am not feeling the full effects yet, and its still much better then it was. I am considering one or two other dietary moves to help this, may cut wheat out of my diet. I dont have crohsn but wheat speeds my GI system up way too much and I usually get sticky stool or a couple movements, instead of one big bulky one.For me, and I know this may be different for others, I believe the sticky stools were a result of my GI system working TOO fast. The food was rapidly broken down, and the bad bacteria, combined with certain triggers, would just expell the food out of my system in a matter of hours after eating! Which is why my stool lacked bulk, and why it would be so sticky and soft. (im sorry this is graphic, ugh, IBS is sickening)So I used these supplements to regulate my GI system and put some good bacteria in there for regularity.... and as far as my diet, I have to make sure I take in insoluble fiber, but not TOO much- becuase that will speed my GI system up and cause a sticky stool..... and also to try take it in with some soluble fiber as well.Also one rule I have found is that insoluble fiber on a empty stomach is a BAD IDEA, and its always smart to start the day w/ some soluble.In conclusion, the supplement mark recommended + Align has GREATLY improved my IBS symptoms. Im a college student, and IBS can really be embarassing and set you apart from everyone else. The supplements have vastly improved my gas, and helped with sticky stools, I think the last piece of the puzzle is insoluble fiber/slowing down transit time (so if anyone has any insight on that, please send me a private message). But still, on the track to recovery, thanks to mark and a lot of research of the internet/dietary changes. Thanks alot IBSgroup!! and good luck to us all. We can beat this- together.


----------



## overitnow

As you may know, Billy, there are 2 grams of insoluble fiber along with 10 grams of soluble in a daily dose. Glad to hear it is working for you.Mark


----------



## S_LIne

I have been having this for about 2 days now. Which is strange because I have NO other symptoms of IBS any more really maybe an off day or two. I don't know If I am going to be to alarmed yet as I have had this happen a few times throughout my life. If it sticks around Mark if you would be so kind to send me that link.Cheers


----------



## overitnow

Just send me a PM and I will pass on some info and some links.Mark


----------



## livingwith_ibs

I suffer from I.E and i know it is far more than unpleasant. I use enema's to evacuate the remaining stool. This method works very well. It is just a little embarrassing to do. I do not know if there negative side effects from long term use.


----------



## livingwith_ibs

What is the peach fiber supplement? -Jesse


----------



## SJ1985

I get this problem sometimes (though I don't have to hop into the shower to sort myself out, it just takes me damn forever and a whole lot of toilet paper to clean myself), but Fibre supplements seem to stop it for me. I have this drink called Fybogel (Ispaghula husk). The only reason I'm not 100% clear of this is because I don't take the Fibre supplement every day because it's gross. lol


Stoat said:


> I would also like to know if anyone else who has this strange condition also has a dull ache near your appendix?


Yep. Used to get both problems back when I had bad IBS. Now I usually only get the problem this topic is about, and that's when I've not taken my Fibre drink.


----------



## overitnow

Jessie, the fiber supplement is called Fiberwise. (It also comes in an orange flavor that I prefer.) If you do a search on eBay you will usually find people selling it. I find it pretty easy to swallow and excellent as an addition to my smoothies.Mark


----------



## On Edge

I am comfortable enough to use the old shower head trick and just flush myself out. Then take Vim to the tub/shower every time, of course.


----------



## livingwith_ibs

I have just started taking corn husk psyllium and it is a huge help.


----------



## dennis wilson

could i have a pm of what you have found as well please


----------



## livingwith_ibs

http://www.vitadigest.com/yp-psyllium-powder-12oz.html


----------



## nekorb03

I finally found what sounds like what i have had for the past 2 years, please do send me a PM Mark to what is helping so many people out!Much appreciated!


----------



## overitnow

It is a seemingly real good fiber powder with a number of herbals. If you are D-side like me it may help. My wife, who tends to non-IBS C has used it to good effect in the past; but her condition is pretty easily treated with All Bran. I will send you the info tomorrow. Mark


----------



## ziggy7

i suffer sorta from this horribley annoying thing aswell when ever i eat fiberany nuts or seeds, or to many vegetables that are not low enough in fiberi fixed this problem by makeing my diet as low in fiber as possible and by eating lots of meat and fat aka by following the atkins diet sept also eating low fiberi cut all the stems off my broccoli so only the top flower parts are left so that way it has way less fiber


----------



## sbrookswest

Hi Peter,I have similar issues with constipation. Two ideas came to mind while reading your post:1. Bananas cause me problems and are known to cause constipation, especially if not fully ripened. In fact, I have a friend who worked in a nursing home and they gave their patients unripe bananas if they had diarrhea. You may find ripe apples, I peal mine, to be a better alternative for breakfast. It's often advisable - under food combining principles - to eat fruit fifteen minutes or so before any other food because fruit digests so quickly and it can ferment if eaten on top of more difficult-to-digest food. 2. Beet Kvass has worked wonders for my digestion and constipation. Beets are a natural laxative. Beet kvass is fermented beet juice, so you get natural probiotics, too. Here is one of many recipes you could find on the internet. I would just add that you can also use whey from good organic yogurt. http://editor.nourishedmagazine.com.au/articles/beet-kvass.Best of luck,Brooks


----------



## gsxrchxr

Hi Mark, can you PM me the Ebay listing? I have coccydynia as well so they seem to both be competing for attention. Trying to "clean out" all of the scant, never-ending, sticky mess is not only frustrating and exhausting but very painful b/c of my coccyx moving.


----------



## stickypoo

Mark, Can you please PM the ebay info to me as well. Is there a reason you can't post what the product is it here? I have had this problem for over a year and thought it was due to medications that I started but even when I don't take them I still have the problem and it is literally a mess. I have tried taking fiber and it doesn't seem to make it better either. I know my diet is not the greatest but I never had this problem until a year ago and my diet has not really changed since then so I don't know what to make of it.


----------



## Kathleen M.

We let Mark post the name of the product here (and everyone else). He, nor anyone else, can post the link to their own sales site, links to the company's main product page is OK too, as long as sales people let people find a distributor on their own.Any restriction on the name of the supplement is coming from somewhere else, not from the rules of this board. Provex CV, if I recall correctly, is the product and that one is made by. Melaleuca is the company.


----------



## stickypoo

I'm new to this site but I'm not sure I understand what the initials mean. What is the D side and the C side and IE that you talk about. I don't know what the Dark side of IBS means. Can you enlighten me. My mother has had IBS for years and I just recently started having problems with sticky stool and am trying to find something that will help but am unsure what you are talking about. For all my life I have been so regular and now I'm dealing with this terrible problem. Thanks, Connie


----------



## Kathleen M.

D-Diarrhea predominateC-constipation predominateSticky usually is on the spectrum of the diarrhea end of things in the soft but not quite loose. From constipation to diarrhea you getRabbit Pellet--Hard Dry--Normal--Soft--Loose--Watery


----------



## stickypoo

Thanks Kathleen. I appreciate the clarification.


----------



## overitnow

Hi stickypoo,The name of the product is Fiberwise. It comes in both powdered mixes--I like the orange best--and snack bars. The bars are more expensive but I used to use them in place of my afternoon work snack and the cost didn't seem so bad, then. Full dose of the powder is about 12 gr fiber, I think 2 grams are insoluble, along with the small amounts of herbals. While a lot of people will say it is just psyllium you need, I have certainly had no help from All-Bran; but this really does work for me, usually within a week of resuming it. Given the number of others who have had no real help with straight fiber, I can only assume that the product developers found this mixture more useful. When I first started taking it, my stools were one piece, very sticky and soft, often breaking off before being finished. After that first week with the snack bars there was a distinct difference noted. Try a can and see if it helps or not. If you are tired of throwing away money you can take out a membership and send it back for a refund if it doesn't work. If that is not an issue, you can usually get it on eBay.As far as posting websites and all that, the manufacturer does not want it's name spammed across the Internet, as those kinds of promotions just cheapen the name. Since they actually do their own research and publish the clinical work, I can fully understand that concern. Given the immense amount of help I have had with my total health, I try to respect that.Mark


----------



## Kathleen M.

All Bran (at least most of them) are Wheat Bran (mostly insoluble) rather than Psyllium. Although I think there are a few All Bran products that add some psyllium to them to boost up the fiber count.


----------



## Kathleen M.

All Bran (at least most of them) are Wheat Bran (mostly insoluble) rather than Psyllium. Although I think there are a few All Bran products that add some psyllium to them to boost up the fiber count.Some people do better with fiber with various herbs added. Typically companies that add herbs either add some things like Aloe where the whole leaf adds some stimulatory laxative to the mix or herbs that are considered soothing to the gut like peppermint. Usually the herbs added are ones that seem reasonable based on what they are either known to do by science or that are traditionally used for GI issues.


----------



## Below Par

I have edited this post as was a bit of a long story.In summary I used to be on a gluten free diet even though I was tested and not diagnosed a coeliac. I gave the diet up for around year and have constantly had this issue (again). I am now back on a gluten free diet and things seem to be improving. It's still early days though.I shall let you know how things progress. imho it happens when food is not being digested completely due to gluten intolerance or similar.


----------



## Sis1961

Dandelion TeaI read about it on here. Went to the health food store and bought a box of it. I bought the tea bags (not loose tea) and not the Dandelion root..... get the Dandelion leaves. The box came with 30 tea bags and was less than $4. There were three different brands and I don't think it would matter which brand you bought.I am not a hot tea drinker but had one coffee cup with one tea bag of it (about 8 ounces of hot water) 3 times a day. Added splenda to sweeten the tea.24 hours later.......... I had a normal bowel movement. I can't believe it!!!!Thank you to whoever posted about the Dandelion Tea. I don't know if it works for everyone but it sure worked for me.


----------



## Genie75

please ignore, wrong thread. Sorry :-(


----------



## Genie75

don't know why but my post keeps getting places under wrong thread. please ignore again


----------



## Genie75

Here goes again. I have peanut butter stools also. I use lots of wet wipes. I resort to no/low fiber diet and stool softerners (docusate or magnesium). The stool softeners taken at night time ensure everything comes out first thing in the morning so I don't have to worry about it. Worked for about 3 months. Then I got stomach flu (noro-virus) and then food poisoining, so I've been recovering from those and stopped taking stool softeners while I'm getting back onto "food". I am finding though that today my stools were peanut butter stool today and no appetite. So I am alarmed, and debating my next move. Haven't used the stool softeners since being so sick


----------



## stickyandincompletebowel

overitnow said:


> Hi Peter,I sent you a PM with some eBay listings.Mark


HI, Could you send me a PM too? I have this problem very severely along with symptomatic rectocele I've had 2 surgeries for but could not be cured due to the extremely sticky stool getting stuck in the rectum and a constant urge to deficate - it has caused severe weight loss and many other problems - it all began after taking an antibiotic - inflamation in colon began, malabsorbtion and uterine and rectal prolapse. Main thing I want to cure though is the sticky stool that makes everything else worse. Thank you so much. I am not computer savvy and might not know how to find your answer so if you are willing, you can send it to [email protected] This would mean the world to me. Thank you.


----------



## stickyandincompletebowel

Anyone out there who started having this problem of sticky stools after takining Cipro or other antibiotics? ANyone out there who has somehow gotten cured of it or at least substantially better? Looking for any help I can find. All are welcome to send me direct emails at [email protected] or post on this site.


----------



## IBScured

chitownguitar123 said:


> Hello all -- Despite many experiments, I have been unable to resolve my issue: long semi-thin sticky stools that only come out about 95% of the way, and the remaining 5% causes severe irritation. I jump in the shower, spray that area down with a hand-held shower head on the powerful thin stream setting until a little water gets in there, then hop on the toilet and the rest comes out very easily -- usually 1-2 very thing pieces. Then I go on with my day. Obviously, this is no way to go through life -- I can't just shower in the middle of the day every day, not to mention issues when traveling and not having a hand-held shower head. Now, this is definitely not diarrhea -- the stools are formed. They're just soft/sticky and sometimes on the thin side. Kind of like constipation, but I have 1-2 BM's per day and can get it all out with the use of the shower head. This happens pretty much every day, and I notice than when I have a BM in the morning or early afternoon, it happens every time. If I somehow (uncomfortably) manage to hold it until the late afternoon, it's not as bad. If I have a BM before I go to bed, it almost never happens (the incompleteness). Also, when I go in the morning, sometimes I have to go a second time even an hour later and the second BM is still fairly large.Overall, it feels like things are going through my system / coming out too fast...plus they're sticky so they're not coming out completely. Back when I was "normal" 5+ years ago, I would go once a day and it was almost always in the early afternoon. But now I have this urgency shortly after awakening in the morning, and it feels like it's coming out too fast, etc. Help!Things I have tried and their results:--Culturelle/iFlora/Florastor: no noticeable difference--Benefiber/metamucil/citrucel: gave me diarrhea, slow motion diarrhea, abdominal pain, more frequent trips to the bathroom most of which were quite uncomfortable--Caltrate: no noticeable difference--Colonoscopy/endoscopy: nothing out of the ordinary was found...did biopsies on stomach and small intestine--Lactose intolerance test: not lactose intolerant--Blood test for celiac disease: don't have it--Stool sample test: not sure what they tested for, but didn't find anything--Clidinium: on it currently, no difference whatsoeverMy GI doctor seems to be out of ideas, since it's not really diarrhea or constipation. Anyone have any ideas of things I can/should try to get my system back to normal? I'm thinking of trying colon hydrotherapy -- anyone done that? Also, I'm thinking maybe it's a fiber issue, but maybe I haven't been doing the right things with fiber? I have a banana with breakfast every day. Maybe I need to eat fiber at different times of day? Also, a helpful fellow forum member mentioned I should try Provex and the fiber from Melaeuca...any thoughts on that? Thanks for any thoughts and advice!!Peter


Peter,Your story was part of mine own symptoms. Read me entry on "IBS and Artificial Colors". It is not an instant fix but could possibly help you.


----------



## overitnow

stickyandincompletebowel said:


> HI, Could you send me a PM too? I have this problem very severely along with symptomatic rectocele I've had 2 surgeries for but could not be cured due to the extremely sticky stool getting stuck in the rectum and a constant urge to deficate - it has caused severe weight loss and many other problems - it all began after taking an antibiotic - inflamation in colon began, malabsorbtion and uterine and rectal prolapse. Main thing I want to cure though is the sticky stool that makes everything else worse. Thank you so much. I am not computer savvy and might not know how to find your answer so if you are willing, you can send it to [email protected] This would mean the world to me. Thank you.


I have sent you an email. (You might want to edit your address out of your posting to keep from getting spammed...) Watch your Inbox.Mark


----------



## anonymous313

To be quite honest I had to read this post a few times to understand exactly what was going on...That being said, I used to wake up 90 minutes or so early because I would have 2-3 BM's over that time period, then I would be evacuated and done for the day. However, lately I have been having BM's 5+ times at least in the morning. I quit smoking but that should only help. For me the medications and food seem to make so little of a difference. I really feel like my body is just going to have BM's I have clogged myself up but it was just painful. Now I wake up, take 2 lomitils, and see a miracle, err curse, of BM's after taking the supposed "stop all diarrhea" drug.


----------



## grumblytummy

It seems like this product (FiberWise)contains quite a bit of soluble fiber. Does this cause problems with gas? I heard that soluble fiber feeds the gut bacteria producing gas. I also have the sticky prob at times and alternate btw. D and C but gas is another major prob of mine. I have to practically starve myself on a low-carb diet to get relief. Do you think Fiberwise would make the gas worse?


----------



## anonymous313

livingwith_ibs said:


> I suffer from I.E and i know it is far more than unpleasant. I use enema's to evacuate the remaining stool. This method works very well. It is just a little embarrassing to do. I do not know if there negative side effects from long term use.


I many times like some people above have the issue of not feeling fully "evacuated" and then I usually feel discomfort after this. Wanting to be evacuated and feel relief I kept thinking about this and realized it really is only an enema. But it's sort of a little less because an enema is supposed to completely fill you whereas this gives you an extra "push" (sorry about the wording, it's tough). So I realized just anything to squirt (maybe even air, I think that would work too) may help to get some more relief.The issue for me seems like it may not always get me fully evacuated, as in there may be some stool still making it's way down and I am not sure if it got me fully evacuated. But I only tried it once, sorta a little gross, but I'm willing to try almost anything these days...


----------



## Val44

I used to have this problem very frequently, and seem to have cured it by giving up gluten. I've been on a gluten-free diet for two months now, and within one to two weeks, the IE cleared up and hasn't been back since. Now I'm having one or two solid BMs a day--a big difference from five or six loose stools per day. I hesitated to try giving up gluten for years because I (like many others) tested negative for Celiac, and was assured by several doctors that I didn't have it. But clearly gluten intolerance plays a role in my IBS, and the more I live without the gluten, the better I feel. I just wish I'd tried this route sooner.


----------



## MLJGTI

Hi Mark (overitnow),Very interesting read all of this. I have been a sufferer for over 2 years now...I tend to just get on with it then every so often try something out, but to be honest I've tried most things that people have talked about. However I'd be grateful to read through any more info you can send me.Much appreciated.Mark


----------



## Gavinoma

I have had this problem for several years and would love to know what it is you have used to correct it. It is good to know that others have had this and found some relief...not that I want anyone to have to be dealing with this issue. Thanks for the help


----------



## cmlltv

Gavinoma said:


> I have had this problem for several years and would love to know what it is you have used to correct it. It is good to know that others have had this and found some relief...not that I want anyone to have to be dealing with this issue. Thanks for the help


I have been using Swanson's Probiotics 66 billion per capsule. Every morning I eat a greek yogurt with a handful of raisins and green tea. I take a probiotic, multivitamin and vitamin d with breakfast. I am strictly gluten and nut free. I will have coffee with cream in the afternoon, and green salad with onions, red bell pepper, cucumber, some kind of cheese (cheddar, etc.) and gluten free dressing. I can add hard boiled eggs or chicken to it too. If I only eat this, I am okay. I also have rectocele which makes it worse, but at least if it's firm I can usually get everything out okay. I will eat ice cream and reese cups as snacks and they don't seem to cause any problems. But, if I eat too much of anything, I get a 'bad ending'; not horrible paste but not perfect. I really just want a perfect one. So, eating like this isn't that bad if it helps. I hope this helps someone out. I had the horrid pasty stuck in the bathroom feeling for a long time too. I hate it and really don't want it to come back that often.


----------



## itchy041969

overitnow said:


> Cindy and PJ, I have sent you both a PM.Cheers,Mark


Can you please PM the solution. I am having that issue as well. Thank you Mark.


----------



## Shadowman

I would also appreciate a PM with information and help on this topic. Thank you


----------



## bobny

Mark,Can you please PM me this as well? I have been plagued by this for years.Bob


----------



## Abouna

overitnow said:


> Cindy and PJ, I have sent you both a PM.Cheers,Mark


I realize this thread is a bit old, but I'm in the same boat for well over 6 months now.Can I get some of this PM info also?Thanks. HELP!EDIT: The thread is obviously not old.....I only saw the first page. I;d still appreciate any advice and PMs for solving this. It's maddening!


----------



## overitnow

The product I had such success with is called Fiberwise. It is made by a customer marketed company that I get all of my supplements from. I suspect that some of the help is due to the non-fiber herbal ingredients that are blended with the fiber. If you search on eBay for Fiberwise, you should find some people selling it. The price is higher, but you avoid having to take out a membership in order to.try it.


----------



## Jesse Hoover

I have a different perspective on these problems, I hope it is helpful to some of you!







A number of issues have been raised in this thread: Sticky stools, thin stools, incomplete bowel movements, frequent bowel movements, and urgency to have a bowel movement. I have treated all of these problems successfully in a number of people and can give you some advice. They key is to change your diet. A number of people in this thread have suggested this.If you have sticky stool you have to change your diet, period. You must, at least for a while, eat what is called a "clear bland" diet. This means eating food that is easy to digest, and not seasoned. These are the difficult to digest foods: Meats (with beef being the hardest and fish the easiest); anything that is fatty, oily, or fried; dairy and eggs (ice cream is actually the worst of these); uncooked foods, including vegetables (skip the salads); for some people, glutinous baked goods. These foods tax your digestion. Focus on cooked vegetables and grains with small amounts of meat. Skip McDonalds. Skip Potato Chips. Don't go extreme and cut ALL fats and oils from your diet. This isn't health either. Cooking with Olive Oil is a great way to have some health fat.You will notice that most of these foods that I'm recommending you avoid are foods that increase cholesterol. There is a link, but not a perfect one, between risk of high cholesterol and sticky stools. Mark has been helping a lot of people in this discussion. One thing that didn't get mentioned, Mark, is that you are also taking a supplement that has reduced your cholesterol, is that correct? I should mention that the Psyllium husk in Fiberwise also lowers cholesterol, so clearly there is a connection here between sticky stools and cholesterol. Fiberwise also has ginger root and licorice root, herbs that I use with people all the time to improve the strength of their digestion in general.Fiberwise is a good product, but I have to caution some people. Despite what you read, insoluble fiber can cause serious problems in some people. Basically, you are mechanically bulking up your stool so that your intestine is forced to squeeze it out. Long term this can have the reverse effect of actually squeeze your intestine, not the other way around. The result is an enlarged and flaccid intestine, a problem from which you will never recover. I commend the makers of Fiberwise because at least they are somewhat addressing the root of the problem, namely weakened and compromised digestion, by using herbs. However, don't assume that insoluble fiber long term is good for you, especially in large amounts. Back to sticky stools. If your stools burn when you pass them or smell rank, you have to make sure that you cut spices from the cholesterol lowering diet that I mentioned above. I'm talking about bland food. I realize this is difficult, but at least in the short term, this is the way to health (and less showering after a BM). If you don't have burning or smelly stools, you can add a small to moderate amount of spice to your food. By spices here, I mean black pepper, tumeric, cinnamon, chile pepper, curry, garlic, ginger, and anything else you would consider "spicy".Now to comment on thin stools and or frequent bowel movements. Thin stool mean that your digestion is compromised more than the folks who don't have thin stools. Frequent bowel movements also mean that your digestion is compromised, and to make matters worse, your body is unable to fully digest and utilize the food that you give it, so that it chooses to quickly pass the stool, rather than digest it. Many of these folks have obvious undigested food in their stool. This can be a real downhill slide.Our digestion is the source of almost all of the energy and nutrition in our body. Given the weakness in your digestion, you probably have fatigue, loss of concentration, loss of muscle tone, you may have gained weight. If you stick out your tongue, it is probably swollen and has toothmarks on the sides. If you are one of these folks, you really have to focus on eating easy to digest foods while your digestion heals. Soups and stews are great for you. Eat meat in small amounts. Eat some spice, but not a lot. Skip everything raw or cold. Don't drink ice water, drink tea.As for urgent stools, there are a number of possible causes of this depending on what patterns the person is presenting. If urgent stools are happening immediately after eating, the digestion is compromised, and you should follow the advice above. If they occur though out the day and are rank and burning, you need to follow the clear bland diet for a while. There are other possibilities here, too. I can't fit them all in!Lastly, I want to mention incomplete bowel movements. This is most commonly due to stagnation in the stool due to poor or unproductive motility of the smooth muscle of the intestines. This is a real condition, but like much of IBS, it usually has an emotional component or it began during an emotional time. There are no handy fixes for this. Understanding what ails you emotionally and doing something about it is key. I realize that many people don't go to therapy, but a good therapist, who is non-judgmental and a good listener can reflect you and help you have a more objective view on your life. IBS is so frustrating that most of us have, at one time or another, ended up in a catch 22: Our frustrated emotions effect our bowels and our difficult bowels effect our emotions. This can be even worse when you have to jump through hoops to have an okay day. My strict dietary suggestions can be equally as frustrating, however, I have seen that they are the best and sometimes only way to feel better. Done with the right attitude, you can feel good about doing something healthy for yourself, and not just popping prescriptions all the time.By and by, I treat all of these problems herbally in my Chinese Medicine clinic. It works well, as evidenced by Mark's success. He's right, the herbs are maybe the most important part of what he's doing.Best of health to everyone!Jesse P.S.- Sorry for such a long post!


----------



## Jesse Hoover

After posting above and discussing the relationship between Cholesterol and sticky stools, I became worried that people are going to jump to their doctor and get a "statin" drug for their cholesterol. In my opinion, Statins are dangerous drugs. They attack literally all Cholesterol in the body. Unfortunately, our cell walls are all made of Cholesterol (lipids). As a result, statins seem to weaken cell walls in some people. This is most evident in neurons. Therefore, a link between Statins and early onset dementia, while not fully confirmed, may be a real possibility (do you really want to risk it?). In my clinical experience, Statins cause a drying effect to the body. This can be truly harmful to some people, and especially women. What's more, while diarrhea simply contains too much moisture, sticky stools are often a product of moisture that has slowly and partially dried. The result--stickiness. So don't jump on the Statin bandwagon. If your doc tells you to take statins, by all means listen to him, he works with you directly, and I don't. However, don't think that cholesterol meds are going to cure your sticky stools. Go for the diet change. Throw in a little exercise if you can. Believe me, you'll feel better! Jesse


----------



## overitnow

Yes to everything you have said, Jesse. If you look at the following study, you will see what the doctors had discovered about the identical platelet movement involved in colon inflammation and cholesterol deposits. Their theory, that a cholesterol med that addresses platelet aggregation might also address colon inflammation seems to be what I have experienced. That is exactly what clinical testing has shown the Provex CV to do. It got my all out D down to the level of one piece soft stools. What they might have missed, because they were only looking at the colon, is that this platelet behaviour might have also been a contributing factor in my chronic indigestion and the then developing reflux. The fiber powder presumably drew enough liquid out of that mass that actual stools with real surface features showed up, which is why I always thought it would be useful for people with those same soft stool IE conditions that I experienced. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1382343/Mark


----------



## TVgirl

when I have my bad days, I feel like I am backed right up, and I think I am. My bowels get very full and irritable and then I get pretty strong urges to go where I am afraid I will have an accident so I need a bathroom right away. But then I go the bathroom and have a bowel movement that is often on the softer side but in several pieces (mushier pieces). I feel incomplete. Then I go about my day and have to go several times and I just feel sick and bogged down. This happens for about 3 or so days. I will like have 4 BM's one day, 3 the next, then 2 the next, slowly calming down like I have emptied myself over a period of a few days.Then I either have normal bowel movements for a few days up to about 2 weeks of normal bowel movements. then all of a sudden I feel like I am backing up again, sometimes I don't go for 2,3 or even 4 days at the extreme then i get all irritated and feel like I am going to explode, I have like 4 BM's one day then I take an immodium but even that doesn't hold it back, the next day I am sick and still going repeatedly. A few days go by and I feel better.I really feel it is my diet. I have been denying the truth. I eat really bad. I eat empty foods all the time (too much sweets, fats, fast food, hardly any fruit and vegetables) I know I don't drink enough water. I don't take vitamins or get enough in my diet. I often skip breakfast and lunch and overeat in the evenings. I don't sleep properly and I have alot of stress in my life.I am going to try and take better care of myself. I need to regulate myself and ensure I don't back up because once I do that is when the troubles start. I need to have a good BM every day and I have to do that by drinking lots of water and slowly upping my fibre intake so that I am taking in the recommended daily amounts of fibre. I also am very sedentary and find that I am worse with my symptoms when I am home and not working. I just had 10 days off work and these have been the worst 10 days with symptoms, being sick most of the days. I do get sick at work sometimes but at work I am more active and so I feel better.I am also overweight and need to lose a good 80 pounds. I had alot of hormone problems in my teens and I ended up taking hormone therapy and while on that therapy I gained the weight and just haen't been able to take it off and so it made me have less energy and care less about myself. So this is my goal. right now because I have been so colicky over last couple weeks I am taking DICETEL which I just started up again and I am taking 100mg twice a day to see if it helps me. I also taking nexium every few days to control heartburn.I don't know why I am posting this here but I just needed to vent I guess. I agree with much of what has been said that diet / lifestyle need to be changed.From this moment on I am cutting out all those bad foods and am going to try and lose the weight, get more active, and take in the proper nutrients and water that my body needs.


----------



## TVgirl

sorry my computer keeps double posting


----------



## will16

Hello... i have issues with stool not complete evacuation, some parts still remains inside and i had to wash properly to get it out, and then i feel iche from the rectum, is it because work habbit or diet, i rarely eat fruits, i drink water regurarly almost 1ltr a day,please anybody could give me ideas and solutions, i went to so many doctores and they coudn't see the problem.


----------



## ziggy7

will16 said:


> Hello... i have issues with stool not complete evacuation, some parts still remains inside and i had to wash properly to get it out, and then i feel iche from the rectum, is it because work habbit or diet, i rarely eat fruits, i drink water regurarly almost 1ltr a day,please anybody could give me ideas and solutions, i went to so many doctores and they coudn't see the problem.


I fix this by controlling my diet. Try eating lots of eggs, unsalted butter and feta cheese.Eat a low fiber diet as well. Fiber always makes me have to sit on the toliet for a very long time it is annoying.Also avoid all rancid vegetable oils. Only eat cold pressed extra vergin olive oil for a vegetable oil.


----------



## overitnow

And extra fiber fixed it for me... Try one thing. Try another. Most of these "treatments" can be accomplished in a week or two.Mark


----------



## will16

ziggy7 said:


> I fix this by controlling my diet. Try eating lots of eggs, unsalted butter and feta cheese.Eat a low fiber diet as well. Fiber always makes me have to sit on the toliet for a very long time it is annoying.Also avoid all rancid vegetable oils. Only eat cold pressed extra vergin olive oil for a vegetable oil.


What about this fiber medicine on ebay, it might help ?


----------



## gettin olde

Me too please.I have suffered the same symptom for about 40 years - particularly embarrassing when soiling a girlfriends bedsheets as a teenager.


----------



## ziggy7

will16 said:


> What about this fiber medicine on ebay, it might help ?


There are different types of fiber. Maybe it may help? But here is a link saying which fibers are good.http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2009/05/09/Natural-Remedies-for-Irritable-Bowel-Syndrome.aspxAlso i posted my safe foods for this person here at this link.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/140891-frustrated-with-diets-for-ibs/Maybe my diet will help you?My stomach has been basically perfect for the longest time. Untill today my mom bought some 50% off ground buffalo and since it was 50% off she OVERCOOKED it and never told me. A few hours after eating i got abit of a sore stomach. And even a few more hours later slightly nauseous =/And to top it off after she overcooked it she put it in the fridge because i wasnt home and there for the overcooked cholesterol in it had time to oxidize and hurt your stomach even more.So it is critical that you do not overcook or burn your food. Hope this helps


----------



## RickW

overitnow said:


> And extra fiber fixed it for me... Try one thing. Try another. Most of these "treatments" can be accomplished in a week or two.Mark


Thanks to all and especially you, Mark, for sharing your experiences. It has a good chance of leading to a solution for me and it'd be much appreciated.A little of my story and then a question...IE has never been a problem for me until recently. I took a strong antibiotic (Clindamycin) for a tooth infection and the problem coincidentally started. It's been a couple months now since the antibiotic was taken and I'm still having problems. Probiotics like acidophilus didn't help. Even had a colonoscopy because I was of the age where a preventative one should have been done anyway. Basically got the all-clear regarding colon health on that. I always thought of the problem more as a leaking-pipe plumbing problem than a stickiness issue - but it's an interesting angle and one I'm going to try to address with phyllus, probably at least one can of Fiberwise.My question:I can understand how stickiness might be the issue but do you know why the remainder just wouldn't be sealed behind whatever "trap door" keeps all of that stuff from exiting in the first place? Do you know of any web material than explains how stool flows from intestine to anus? Any with pictures?The GI doctor I saw for the colonoscopy made it sound like (he was hard to understand) there ISN'T this long chain of stool, a portion of which gets expelled and the rest waits near the exit point. Instead, he made it sound like the last section(s) get filled, the urge comes, the contents of that section get expelled, and then that section is empty for awhile. A web article implied the same thing. Either way, I can't picture how, if the trap door is working, how any remainder gets out.After the colonoscopy it took several days for my system to get filled up. (A beautiful run of care-free, anxiety-free days!) After the 3rd day, even though I wasn't experiencing much of an urge, I decided to coax it a little and only got D - but no leakage prior to or afterward. The 5th day produced a normal BM but the (possibly) IE returned. The trap door kept everything in, the D when that's all there was, and the stool up to the time of the BM. As an engineer, and because I think I can battle it better if I can picture it / understand it, I really want to know - besides consistency - why it happens.As I said, I'll probably give the fiber a try, but can you help with understanding the mechanics?Thanks,Rick


----------



## Kathleen M.

Well two things. Usually you do get an empty period after a BM, and there shouldn't be an urge until the rectum fills up again.One thing is that some IBSers have rectal hypersensitivity so may get an urge again when any little bit makes it to the end rather than only after the rectum is really filled up as it should be.The second thing is the sphincter has two parts, an inner and an outer and the "solid, liquid or gas" and as I understand it that part is between the two so you can get some leakage if things aren't quite as tight as they should be.Liquidy or loose stools tend to increase urgency compared to normal consistency stools.Not sure if that answers your question or not, but may help understand the process.


----------



## RickW

Kathleen M. said:


> Well two things. Usually you do get an empty period after a BM, and there shouldn't be an urge until the rectum fills up again.One thing is that some IBSers have rectal hypersensitivity so may get an urge again when any little bit makes it to the end rather than only after the rectum is really filled up as it should be.The second thing is the sphincter has two parts, an inner and an outer and the "solid, liquid or gas" and as I understand it that part is between the two so you can get some leakage if things aren't quite as tight as they should be.Liquidy or loose stools tend to increase urgency compared to normal consistency stools.Not sure if that answers your question or not, but may help understand the process.


Thanks Kathleen. It helps. Can anybody add more?


----------



## stephpeds

What is the secret Mark?







x


----------



## overitnow

stephpeds said:


> What is the secret Mark?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x


One of the approaches Melaleuca takes to maximize effects is to combine ingredients that work together for more effective outcomes. Fiberwise has gone through a couple of reformulations since I first started using it ten years ago, based upon their own research. They combine a number of fibers (psylium, rice, oat and apple) with inulin and fructooligosaccarides to improve intestinal flora, green tea and grape seed for antioxidation and anti-inflammatory properties, and burdock, peppermint, ginger, aloe, and licorice which all help with GI issues. (You can Google these last ingredients along with digestion if you want to get an idea of what they can do. The Wiki piece on inulin is particularly informative.) Based on my own experiences with their additions to glucosamine which work wonderfully for my arthritis and their blend of flavonoid extracts in the Provex CV that basically has stopped my D since the end of 1999, I really appreciate how well their research has played out in me.Mark


----------



## BBQKing

havingissues said:


> Similar issues here except I/ve been thru 3 GI exams, an ultra-sound GI, a c-scope, CT Scan and MRI. Nothing's been determined. I have the same sticky stool, and IE for nearly six months. No constipation, I eat a normal diet. The BM just never completes and never wipes "clean." I've been resorting to baby wipes and extra toilet paper. If I don't get an absolutely clean wipe, the irritation starts until I shower. I sometimes have to use another baby wipe later in the day, knowing an earlier episode wasn't completely "clean."Thanks


----------



## dtyger777

Mark,I'd love to get the link for your fiberwise supplier... I've had the same problems being described here for the last 2 years and am really looking for a solution.Thanks!Dan


----------



## overitnow

dtyger777 said:


> Mark,I'd love to get the link for your fiberwise supplier... I've had the same problems being described here for the last 2 years and am really looking for a solution.Thanks!Dan


I am currently away from home through the weekend; but I will send you a note next week. Because I did not want to be plagued by soft movements for the week that I have been gone, I bought a box of Fiberwise Bars to take with me. I have been down to 1-2 movements a day, with no second helping shortly after the first since reintroducing these last week. It really is like magic for me.Mark


----------



## cak

Hi,I'm having the same trouble right now. I vary between complete constipation and small, uncomfortable, soft but dark and sticky stool. It varys whether it is thin and popsicle like to just a big sticky clump. Can you also send me the PM ? and ANY suggestions about what causes this and how to remedy it would be so wonderful.I'm also having trouble with clicking joints, stiff muscles and a few skin infections. Perhaps these are related and something could help them all? Looking forward to anything that could help.C-


----------



## zerosniper

overitnow said:


> Hi Peter,I sent you a PM with some eBay listings.Mark


I would really REALLY appreciate knowing what the solution is you found! If possible could you please PM me. Thanks


----------



## skit

overitnow said:


> I cannot believe that I am the only one of those thousand who has found a way to eliminate these problems. Surely there must be other things besides the two products I use...Mark


Mark can i trouble you to PM me as well? I have a VERY similar issue. Thank you in advance.


----------



## TummyDepressed

Me also please Mark....


----------



## overitnow

I'm spending tomorrow waiting at home for the cableguy. I will put something together for all four of you to while away my empty hours...Mark


----------



## Mr 100

hi mark, it looks like a number on this thread have had a private message from you.presumably some have gone on to try the provex cv product.can we hear back from those that have tried it? or, if they are no longer using ibsgroup.org, so won't see the question, could you forward it via email in the hope of a reply here?i hope this is not too cheeky a request, many thanks.


----------



## overitnow

Mr 100,The PMs have concerned the fiber powder Melaleuca makes, called Fiberwise. Numbers of people have tried the Provex, with a few successes, mostly during a time when I could send a bottle to them. Because of a disagreement with Health Canada, they no longer allow Canadians to resell the supplements, so the numbers who choose to try it (and it did take me about 4 months to really see any improvement) generally don't try it long enough to see if it will help or not.As far as the Fiberwise, I can say that I have no idea if any, other than "Thai," have ever tried it or what kind of outcomes they may have experienced. What I will say is that it really doesn't matter what this has done for me and how this approach has really turned my life around, as soon as you mention membership fees or customer marketing plans, they generally flee without even bothering to say good-bye. C'est la vie...From my perspective, it doesn't really matter. My life has been transformed, for which I am totally grateful.Ask away.Mark (Mr 66)


----------



## 4thlibra

Hello all,I am now experiencing the sticky stool/incomplete evacuation for the past 2 or 3 months now. I never had this problem before. In May of this year I discovered I had H.pylori a bacteria infection in my stomach. I took the 14 day treatment for the infection and during the time frame of going through the 14 day treatment to clear up the infection my stools were consistently regular. My stools continued to be regular 1-3 months after completing the treatment. Now for some reason my stools are sticky. I am currently taking probiotics to see if this will help but I have not found any relief. I also experience a lot of gas/bloating because of the incomplete evacuation. I increased my intake of fiber naturally by eating a lot of fruits, vegetables, beans, and grains but it seems to be making my bloating problem worse. My GI doctor has stated the sticky stool is normal but I do not believe that to be the case especially if the evacuation is incomplete. Any help that anyone can provide will be appreciated.Mark, I would appreciate a pm about what has helped you.Thanks,4thlibra


----------



## Mr 100

hi mark, i'm sorry not to have replied before.i had read your message, then it slipped my mind, thanks to 4thlibra for bumping up the thread.i think my point was about the number of pm's that you must have been sent concerning provex cv. i am assuming some had obtained the product and had success...? have none gone on to buy the product?if some have tried p cv, why is there not a chorus of praise and thanks from the cured? any that have tried melalueca's product, perhaps they are happy and no longer using ibsgroup. you have their private email address, can you email them about their experience and get them to report back here?i have been in touch with the melaluca manchester [uk] office, but have, so far, had no reply, despite leaving my name and address.i have no doubt that the active ingredients of pcv look very interesting, but the business model of melalueca seems sadly lacking.


----------



## overitnow

The business model was based upon marketing non-toxic cleaners and personal care products some 25-30 years ago. You can guess, going up against P&G and Colegate Palmolive, what kind of shelf location they would have gotten in your local grocery store and how long it would have taken them to go out of business. Given that their world wide sales are approaching a billion dollars and 80% of the customers are not active marketers, I think that speaks well for the products. The ingredients in the Procex CV are so effective in controlling the deposit of cholesterol that they have attracted Dr John Folts, who co-wrote the first paper on aspirin therapy to oversee their clinical tests since 1997. My interest in first coming here was based upon an inability and lack of interest by any of my doctors in trying to suggest anyone who would be interested in my success or in figuring out why it worked for me. After many years of chasing this, I discovered an old study out of the London Hospital that traced platelet control to colon inflammation. If you want to talk to someone else about this, Patman over on the IBD Board has used Melaleuca supplements for some years pretty successfully. Personally, I expect to be moving to Mexico in the near future, where these are not sold, and will have to fly out of the country every so often to pick them up at a friend's house in New Mexico. This would be a pretty great expense for something as ordinary as a vitamin store supplement, so you can gauge how happy I am with my successes with IBS, arthritis, cardiovascular disease, general health and wellness and hopefully cancer prevention.As to the product for IE, 4thlibra, it is Fiberwise, made by Melaleuca, both the powder and the lemon fiver bars. (They have changed the ingredients on the other bar flavours.) If you can't find them being resold on eBay and don't know anyone whom is a customer who can get some for you, you can write me and I will send you some info.tra-la.Mark


----------



## Mr 100

hi mark, thanks for taking the trouble to reply, and also for not taking my posts personally!I'd just love to hear more success stories. Excluding yours, I can only find one, post no56, from BillyGreenJeans.that's out of 31 requests for info!I will look out for patman.all the best with your upcomming move.Mr 100


----------



## BBQKing

Am interested in the IE products people have been requesting. How does one go about getting a personal message on this site. Obviously - am new to this site.


----------



## Burpee

I had the same issue, when your but starts penciling, you cant wipe enough for it to stay clean, I use a pot of water to wash, If you have the solutions can you not post it here?Thanks


----------



## Willthisevergoaway

chitownguitar123 said:


> Hello all -- Despite many experiments, I have been unable to resolve my issue: long semi-thin sticky stools that only come out about 95% of the way, and the remaining 5% causes severe irritation. I jump in the shower, spray that area down with a hand-held shower head on the powerful thin stream setting until a little water gets in there, then hop on the toilet and the rest comes out very easily -- usually 1-2 very thing pieces. Then I go on with my day. Obviously, this is no way to go through life -- I can't just shower in the middle of the day every day, not to mention issues when traveling and not having a hand-held shower head. Now, this is definitely not diarrhea -- the stools are formed. They're just soft/sticky and sometimes on the thin side. Kind of like constipation, but I have 1-2 BM's per day and can get it all out with the use of the shower head. This happens pretty much every day, and I notice than when I have a BM in the morning or early afternoon, it happens every time. If I somehow (uncomfortably) manage to hold it until the late afternoon, it's not as bad. If I have a BM before I go to bed, it almost never happens (the incompleteness). Also, when I go in the morning, sometimes I have to go a second time even an hour later and the second BM is still fairly large.Overall, it feels like things are going through my system / coming out too fast...plus they're sticky so they're not coming out completely. Back when I was "normal" 5+ years ago, I would go once a day and it was almost always in the early afternoon. But now I have this urgency shortly after awakening in the morning, and it feels like it's coming out too fast, etc. Help!Things I have tried and their results:--Culturelle/iFlora/Florastor: no noticeable difference--Benefiber/metamucil/citrucel: gave me diarrhea, slow motion diarrhea, abdominal pain, more frequent trips to the bathroom most of which were quite uncomfortable--Caltrate: no noticeable difference--Colonoscopy/endoscopy: nothing out of the ordinary was found...did biopsies on stomach and small intestine--Lactose intolerance test: not lactose intolerant--Blood test for celiac disease: don't have it--Stool sample test: not sure what they tested for, but didn't find anything--Clidinium: on it currently, no difference whatsoeverMy GI doctor seems to be out of ideas, since it's not really diarrhea or constipation. Anyone have any ideas of things I can/should try to get my system back to normal? I'm thinking of trying colon hydrotherapy -- anyone done that? Also, I'm thinking maybe it's a fiber issue, but maybe I haven't been doing the right things with fiber? I have a banana with breakfast every day. Maybe I need to eat fiber at different times of day? Also, a helpful fellow forum member mentioned I should try Provex and the fiber from Melaeuca...any thoughts on that? Thanks for any thoughts and advice!!Peter


----------



## Willthisevergoaway

Hi Everyone,I've been reading this forum on incomplete evacuation and like so many similar cases I have been experiencing the same symptoms. After many rigorous procedures and overthecounter attempts, I've decided to reach out to others who may have had some success in treating this condition. I have incomplete bowel evacuations daily and have had them this way for the better part of 3 years now. It's beyond frustrating when the doctors tell you that you need more fiber and to drink more water, but yet the problem is never resolved. I'm seeking advice from anyone who has had a break through with this condition. At this point I'm willing to try just about anything. If you can help in anyway your advice is much appreciated. Thanks so much.Willthisevergoaway!


----------



## overitnow

I have no idea how the Fiberwise would work for C, but if you are D type, send me a personal message with your e-mail and I can explain how you can try it out. Best,Mark


----------



## jarod

overitnow said:


> Cindy and PJ, I have sent you both a PM.Cheers,Mark


----------



## jarod

Mark, I have the exact same problem - PLEASE send me what you found!!! Thank you


----------



## blatrun

overitnow said:


> Hi Peter,I sent you a PM with some eBay listings.Mark


i have the same issue. can you send me the info too?


----------



## hasmenösfiu

I have strangely been (unusualy) having this sort of same problem. Normally I am considered to be an IBS-D person, but recently, well, its been sort of like this. Could you please PM the suggestion for me as well? Hopefully it would help my situation. Thanks kindly.


----------



## gab777

Try drink 2 and a half liters of water a day and have eating 60 g of fibres.This piece of advice I saw it at a dedicated site that talks about constipation (unfortunately, it is written in Romanian)


----------



## kazim14

chitownguitar123 said:


> Hello all -- Despite many experiments, I have been unable to resolve my issue: long semi-thin sticky stools that only come out about 95% of the way, and the remaining 5% causes severe irritation. I jump in the shower, spray that area down with a hand-held shower head on the powerful thin stream setting until a little water gets in there, then hop on the toilet and the rest comes out very easily -- usually 1-2 very thing pieces. Then I go on with my day. Obviously, this is no way to go through life -- I can't just shower in the middle of the day every day, not to mention issues when traveling and not having a hand-held shower head. Now, this is definitely not diarrhea -- the stools are formed. They're just soft/sticky and sometimes on the thin side. Kind of like constipation, but I have 1-2 BM's per day and can get it all out with the use of the shower head. This happens pretty much every day, and I notice than when I have a BM in the morning or early afternoon, it happens every time. If I somehow (uncomfortably) manage to hold it until the late afternoon, it's not as bad. If I have a BM before I go to bed, it almost never happens (the incompleteness). Also, when I go in the morning, sometimes I have to go a second time even an hour later and the second BM is still fairly large.Overall, it feels like things are going through my system / coming out too fast...plus they're sticky so they're not coming out completely. Back when I was "normal" 5+ years ago, I would go once a day and it was almost always in the early afternoon. But now I have this urgency shortly after awakening in the morning, and it feels like it's coming out too fast, etc. Help!Things I have tried and their results:--Culturelle/iFlora/Florastor: no noticeable difference--Benefiber/metamucil/citrucel: gave me diarrhea, slow motion diarrhea, abdominal pain, more frequent trips to the bathroom most of which were quite uncomfortable--Caltrate: no noticeable difference--Colonoscopy/endoscopy: nothing out of the ordinary was found...did biopsies on stomach and small intestine--Lactose intolerance test: not lactose intolerant--Blood test for celiac disease: don't have it--Stool sample test: not sure what they tested for, but didn't find anything--Clidinium: on it currently, no difference whatsoeverMy GI doctor seems to be out of ideas, since it's not really diarrhea or constipation. Anyone have any ideas of things I can/should try to get my system back to normal? I'm thinking of trying colon hydrotherapy -- anyone done that? Also, I'm thinking maybe it's a fiber issue, but maybe I haven't been doing the right things with fiber? I have a banana with breakfast every day. Maybe I need to eat fiber at different times of day? Also, a helpful fellow forum member mentioned I should try Provex and the fiber from Melaeuca...any thoughts on that? Thanks for any thoughts and advice!!Peter


----------



## kazim14

salam/hi, (age-33 wt: 55)im suffering from food intolerance/allergy and IBS for last 12 years, i have always stomach upset, gas (brosy abdomen) , burning/swelling, when i tap on my back i feel severe pain on middle and right side of ribs (stomach side), no appetite,low mood, weak concentration, sleep disorder, unsocial life, lost weight, fatigue, blur vision, thin thick sticky paste like stool (sticked with intestines/burning while passing/not hard soft but not like watery diarrhea/dont feel urgency to toilet)(1 or 2 times a day to clear bowls. i have severe intolerance/allergy with milk, all dairy products, all kinds of sweets, milk tea, cola drinks, all fruits, fish and eggss, bakery products., everything i eat makes gastro upset. i totally avoid dairy products and sweets. i have done all kinds of tests ( food allergy test is also normal). endoscopy (5 times)[few years back i had always sever pain in stomach, vomiting with pain but now i feel good after using stomach medicines/h.pylori course etc.]last endoscopy was normal, barium meal follow through, ultrasounds, stool tests, all tests are normal, but nothing is diagnosed, i also went to psychiatrist but no improvement (im 200% sure these all problems r due to gastro upsetness not due to psychological disturbance. (i have used many medicines advised by GI doctors but no improvement),, do u have any solution


----------



## WilliamC

I am also having difficulty with incomplete evacuations/ sticky stools. I cannot wipe myself clean. As a male, I do not carry a purse and so cannot always have baby wipes at hand. I'm open to suggestions for diet changes and/or supplements. What could cause this? I am 65 years old and did not have this problem until recently.


----------



## DiPerego

overitnow said:


> The fiber powder can usually be found on eBay. (The best value is the tin of powder, rather than the packages.)Mark


----------



## DiPerego

Mark, would you please email me the name of the powder you use, which you buy on eBay? Thanks--Dianne


----------



## Hen

WilliamC said:


> I am also having difficulty with incomplete evacuations/ sticky stools. I cannot wipe myself clean. As a male, I do not carry a purse and so cannot always have baby wipes at hand. I'm open to suggestions for diet changes and/or supplements. What could cause this? I am 65 years old and did not have this problem until recently.


I had the same problem a few months ago and it was very frustrating. I could not leave my home until after I had my second movement. I followed a modified FODMAP diet and kept a daily diary. I always start my mornings with a glass of fortified soya milk, a banana and a good probiotic. It is important to keep a daily diary so you will know what foods or combinations of foods triggers this problem. At first it takes a lot of effort, but once you see the benefits, it will become easy to do. Go about it slowly and don't try too many things at once or you won't know what works and what doesn't work. Try to eat a well balance diet, but stay away from high FODMAP trigger foods. Everyone has different trigger foods. Def stay away for caffeine, coffee and carbonated beverages. We all want quick results, but have patience. I slowly saw an improvement in a couple weeks and after a month I was about 80% back to "normal". Sometimes when I eat the wrong thing, the problem returns, but usually only for that day. I have no idea what may cause this problem. I had an ulcer a year before this problem started and took some major doses of antibiotics. This may have thrown off my gut flora and killed most of my good bacteria. I read that the good bacteria reduces as we age. Maybe try probiotics and some digestive enzymes. Try a health food store. It seems like the general medical community underestimates the importance of the gut flora. I hope these ideas will help you as they have worked for me.Good luck.


----------



## vsb

overitnow said:


> Cindy and PJ, I have sent you both a PM.Cheers,Mark


 Can u plz send me the ebay listings as well.. have been suffering from the same issues. Thanks!!


----------



## Arizona Mom

overitnow said:


> It is sent.Mark


----------



## Arizona Mom

Hi Mark, I hope I'm doing this right and my message gets posted. I too would love to know the name of the product you find on eBay that helps with sticky stools. Would you please send me the name by Private Message? If I can find something that fixes my problem I would be SO grateful. Thank you, Arizona Mom.


----------



## Arizona Mom

Arizona Mom said:


> Hi Mark, I hope I'm doing this right and my message gets posted. I too would love to know the name of the product you find on eBay that helps with sticky stools. Would you please send me the name by Private Message? If I can find something that fixes my problem I would be SO grateful. Thank you, Arizona Mom.


----------



## darknessbeauty

[quote name='overitnow' timestamp='1201627774' post='709981']Hi Peter,I sent you a PM with some eBay listings.Mark[/quotHi! I'm having the same sticky problem! Could you please send )Private Message) me the info on the product available on eBay, too? Thanks!


----------



## derek420

Hi! I'm having the same sticky problem! Could you please send )Private Message) me the info on the product available on eBay, too? Thanks!


----------



## cmlltv

Try Saccharomyces Boulardii. It's a beneficial yeast that is helpful with this problem.


----------



## caroleb

Gee I'm not alone? I go through a lot of baby wet wipes myself. All my test so far endoscopy, and abdominal ultrasound, as well as colonoscopy show nothing abnormal. Am taking Dexilant for heartburn and also a Probiotic now. My symptoms are mostly smelly gas, soft stools, alternating with constipation, and some days I have explosive diarrhea and have to wear an adult diaper "just in case". My latest bout has lasted since December, off and on, and now I'm having nausea symptoms too. I've tried mint tea, Citrucel, bland diet you name it. So glad I found this web site, you may have some answers I have not investigated yet for my own treatment, I'm hoping so anyway.


----------



## PD85

caroleb said:


> Gee I'm not alone? I go through a lot of baby wet wipes myself. All my test so far endoscopy, and abdominal ultrasound, as well as colonoscopy show nothing abnormal. Am taking Dexilant for heartburn and also a Probiotic now. My symptoms are mostly smelly gas, soft stools, alternating with constipation, and some days I have explosive diarrhea and have to wear an adult diaper "just in case". My latest bout has lasted since December, off and on, and now I'm having nausea symptoms too. I've tried mint tea, Citrucel, bland diet you name it. So glad I found this web site, you may have some answers I have not investigated yet for my own treatment, I'm hoping so anyway.


Welcome aboard. You'll find plenty of people that share all of your symptoms. Good luck sifting through the information and don't be afraid to try new things if your health allows it!


----------



## squat2poop

Hi, Has anybody tried squatting when you have a BM? I have the peanut butter type poop and would not have complete evacuation. I do the low carb diet and it has gotten worse. I use Citrucel and I'm not sure if that makes it better or worse.

Well I found on this website, someone recommended the squatty potty stool and I looked up their website and started reading about squatting stools during BM. Well I tried raising my knees high up with a turned over laundry basket and it was amazing! I wiped a lot less and the rest of the day when I went pee(I'm female) the paper stayed snow white! AMAZING! Since then I have read alot of reviews and any info I could about the subject! I have tried squatting on the toilet rim and that works but very hard on my knees! So I have my squatty potty on order! I do not sell these or get compensated. It works better than anything b/c when you squat you rectum is completely emptied. Other reviewers are saying less wiping and feel the BM is complete.

Squatty potty website has real research to back up the squatting and exactly how it works and the benefits. The first time I seen it I was like" no way I'm not sitting like that on the toilet" but the positive reviews and raves on their website and on Amazon made me curious to try. Since then I have been squatting one way or another and no more hyper wiping! No more swollen anus! No more feeling like "am I really done or is there more" like all day! No more wipes, really! No more 5 hrs since my BM the toilet paper is still brown! Yuck! Which is open door for urinary tract infection for females! Try it, close the blinds and lock the door, what do you have to lose? Poop!


----------



## TB-303

overitnow said:


> I have no idea how the Fiberwise would work for C, but if you are D type, send me a personal message with your e-mail and I can explain how you can try it out. Best,Mark


Hi Mark,

please can you PM me with this too? thanks.


----------



## heatherjb

Hi Mark,

I am a new member and have also sent you a PM. Hoping you can help me also!


----------



## kaydee82

Hi- I have frequent loose stools and IE, but not sticky stools. I've been on the Specific Carbohydrate Diet (SCD) for over a month, some improvement with fewer BMs and slightly less looseness, but still have the damn IE and related discomforts. SCD is not my diet of choice, but people with more serious IBD have had great success. I'm looking for another approach, but am wary of adding starch back into my diet (I think I've been brainwashed by the SCD site LOL) I've thought that my diet in the past has been TOO high in fiber, even soluable fiber, since I poop too much. I'm very discliplined with my diet - no coffee, wheat, soy, only goat yogurt for dairy, I eat fermented foods, only cooked veggies, etc. But still the damned IE!! Any thoughts about if Fiberwise may work for me? Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## Sajid Barkat

overitnow said:


> Hi Peter,I sent you a PM with some eBay listings.Mark


Hi Mark,I am wondering if you would be so kind as to send me the info on the product you said has worked for you that you purchased on ebay?Thank you , Sajid Barkat


----------



## Perry J McNeal

I tried everything under the sun for over three years.....discovered that I was lactose intolerent...no more problems.


----------



## mydogsandme

This is me too..I can spend an hour or two trying to get it all out and darent leave the house in the meantime.please pm me


----------



## Titmouse

Hi. I have had this problem a long time, costing a fortune in t/p. How can I get the info on the various products I see referred to by many posters. Just joined this forum so still learning how to navigate it. Please, any help is appreciated.


----------



## Michael J Famoso

I use a Squatty Potty. I can't believe how much it helps me to completely evacuate.

I got one here http://squattypotty....esolutions.com/


----------



## Michael J Famoso

bones20 said:


> I have the same problem. could you please PM the suggestion too?thanks


I use a Squatty Potty. I can't believe how much it helps me to completely evacuate.

I got one here http://squattypotty....esolutions.com/


----------



## fwa

If anyone can please send me the name/link of the product on ebay, referred to by Mark, it would be much appreciated.

Thanks and regards,

Jeff


----------



## Flushie23

Is anyone on this thread/forum still active that received the product info from Mark "Overitnow"?

Did you have success?

Could anyone PM me with the info?

Thank you.


----------

